# Auto parking



## Quickfix (Jun 20, 2019)

Is Autoparking part of SR+ features in Canada?
I haven't seen the "Summon" feature so I guess its not included in SR+
I have tried it a couple of times and couldn't find the auto parking indicator? Am I missing something?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Quickfix said:


> Is Autoparking part of SR+ features in Canada?
> I haven't seen the "Summon" feature so I guess its not included in SR+
> I have tried it a couple of times and couldn't find the auto parking indicator? Am I missing something?


Summon and Autopart are part of Full Self Driving.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

garsh said:


> Summon and Autopart are part of Full Self Driving.


How do you enable the auto park? After a few months I've only seen it pop up to auto park a couple times.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> How do you enable the auto park? After a few months I've only seen it pop up to auto park a couple times.


It only pops up on it's own, you don't enable it. I don't think I've ever seen the "parking P" show up for perpendicular parking. For parallel parking, the P seems to appear if the front and back are clearly defined(e.g. by cars or curbs) and you pull just past the spot and put the car in reverse. Then you tap the greyed out P icon and let it do it's thing.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

So I was downtown, planning to parallel park when I was pleasantly surprised to see the parallel park graphic show up. In our BMW i3-REx, I have to enable the scan for a place; stop and; hold down the parking switch. Then the car takes over and parks as long as I hold the button down.

In contrast, the Tesla decided I wanted to parallel park after I put it in "R"; showed the graphic, and; with no further inputs, the car parked itself. No silly buttons or other details than to just take my foot off the brake and the car did the rest. Very, very nice.

Bob Wilson


----------



## reallove (Sep 21, 2017)

FRC said:


> I don't think I've ever seen the "parking P" show up for perpendicular parking.


I tried it a few times, always works for me in a grocery parking lot.


----------



## Scubastevo80 (Jul 2, 2018)

While I hardly use it, it works for me so long as I position the car correctly. I've used it twice in the last three days.

1. Over the weekend, for parallel parking in a downtown space that was generous in size. It executed the parking pefectly in one reverse motion.
2. This morning at the gym to back in. I started by pulling slightly ahead of the spot on a diagonal, and it backed into the space in a single motion aligned perfectly between the two other cars.


----------

